# Any advice on figuring a fair price to sell existing jobs/route to another contractor?



## jdchief (Apr 7, 2017)

Any advice on figuring a fair price to sel existing jobs/ route to another contractor?


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

Look at it as though you were the buyer. Be realistic in that it's unlikely someone may pay much for it when they can simply knock on the customer's door and possibly get them for free. Most of the selling price of a route is going to be for any equipment that goes with it.


----------



## UniqueTouch (Dec 25, 2013)

what state are you in?


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Your not posting enough info. Are they residential? How long have you been servicing the property? How long are the contracts. Do you perform any other services on jobs? Technically there not worth much besides something like a lead fee. Your selling something that is not yours. There is no guarantee your clients will stay or not take other bids. Are your jobs bid with a comfortable earning potential? Last 5 years I gave away 13 commercial accounts to the most reputable guys that were interested.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Remember nobody owns a customer. Your selling good faith. Which ain't worth much.


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

Randall Ave said:


> Remember nobody owns a customer. Your selling good faith. Which ain't worth much.


Exactly. You are basically just selling a lead. Probably won't get much more than that. I think the dumb service pro (can't think of what they're called now, even though should since they KEEP CALLING ME) charge $65 per lead.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Op, You should be more worried about placing a contractor that will perform in a professional timely and a safe manor or give notice you will service property until they find a contractor. Keep in mind you stick your clients with a contractor that can't handle it for whatever reason there goes your name to. If you leave them on good terms they may call you for something else besides snow.

Your gross earnings, Equipment, and your time doing it 18 to 25 yrs will show what you are worth. Basically your name is just getting out there your first 5yrs. You would have to show at least 10yrs steady acceptable earnings for most to consider with attorney and CPA looking at it. Otherwise you would be better off banging doors down and doing it yourself.


----------

